# Chimple?



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

Saw people talking about this before.... and noticed on my RRS he is starting to develop one what causes this? and can it be stopped?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Pretty normal from rubbing against the tank... a powerhead may help keep him distracted (sometimes it just doesn't)... eventually he will get tired of rubbing and the chimple will heal... addind some salt will avoid bacterial infection if there is any open wound...


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

Alright well he already has a powerhead... so guess its just his destiny. thanks again hannibal


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

c_granger21 said:


> Alright well he already has a powerhead... so guess its just his destiny. thanks again hannibal


Just be patient, eventually he will get tired of the rubbing... if your water parameters are ok and the tank is big enough there is nothing else you can do...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Unless it gets real big and if it really bothers you that much....A couple of members on here have done successful chimple removal surgery outlined in specific details!...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> *Unless it gets real big and if it really bothers you that much....*












On a serious note, I've had 1 of my Rhom's chimple heal up on its own... I had to stop using lights (which constantly freaked him out and caused him to bang into the glass) and leave him alone for a while, and approach his tank very calm until he got used to his home... after a few months it healed up on its own.

One of my Manny's chimple still hasn't healed (for about a year) but that's because he is in a high traffic area and constantly rubs into the glass... I might end up moving him, because I think it's not only about the removal of the chimple, but also ensuring he doesn't re-create new ones when they're gone. (although it's gone down quite a bit from what it used to be).

If you have kids and guests, it's probably a good idea to set a couple rules about no glass tapping.. I had some guests come over and the kids started smacking around the Ps through the glass







and doing that could definitely cause chimples or prevent them from healing.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey smoke,
I'm not really a chimple person myself, I was just giving the OP something else to consider if he really doesn't like the chimple...like Hannibal said, sometime chimples can lead to infections, which lead to unnecessary aggravation...It's not a given that they will heal on their own and that is why I told the OP about the various members who have done successful chimple surgery which is well documented on this website!..As a matter of fact, my good friend Armand Caribe did one if I am not mistaken..(I haven't heard from him in a while...hope all is good with him)...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Da said:


> Hey smoke,
> I'm not really a chimple person myself, I was just giving the OP something else to consider if he really doesn't like the chimple...like Hannibal said, sometime chimples can lead to infections, which lead to unnecessary aggravation...It's not a given that they will heal on their own and that is why I told the OP about the various members who have done successful chimple surgery which is well documented on this website!..As a matter of fact, my good friend Armand Caribe did one if I am not mistaken..(I haven't heard from him in a while...hope all is good with him)...


lol, that's not why I quoted you guys... guess you didn't get it







I agree with you and Hannibal just thought the way you both worded your posts were funny, when read one after the other.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

ohhh, I see...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

My mac has a chimple that won't go away, he attacks the glass too much. I moved his tank out of our living room and up to our bedroom so there would be less traffic in front of his tank and he still attacks the glass enough that it just won't heal. I've just learned to live with it, it's not very big and it's not getting any worse... he's not flawless looks-wise, but he's got tons of personality.


----------

